# Hey guys I'm new to this and would greatly appreciate help!



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay so I have setup a 55 gallon tank and I'm letting it run to complete the cycle. I'm interested in doing African Cichlids preferably the mubna species. I understand some can only be mixed with certain ones and its all a lil bit confusing to me so I was hoping maybe someone could give me a list of how many and which ones I could handle in a 55 gallon. I have been doing a ton of research the past couple of weeks and have been hearing mixed opinions so I would really really really appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, there are thousands of species out there, so we really need a starting point. Have you done any research as to what is available to you locally that you can acquire? Do you have a couple species in particular that you're partial to that we could use as a base?

The only thing I could really say without any sort of information from you, is that in a 55gal tank you should stay away from both Kenyi (Metrialclima lombardoi) and Auratus (Melanochromis auratus). They are two species that seem to be extremely easy to find in almost every pet store African tank, because they are very colourful from a small size. BUT - they are highly aggressive and should be kept in a larger than what you have set up.


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> Well, there are thousands of species out there, so we really need a starting point. Have you done any research as to what is available to you locally that you can acquire? Do you have a couple species in particular that you're partial to that we could use as a base?
> 
> The only thing I could really say without any sort of information from you, is that in a 55gal tank you should stay away from both Kenyi (Metrialclima lombardoi) and Auratus (Melanochromis auratus). They are two species that seem to be extremely easy to find in almost every pet store African tank, because they are very colourful from a small size. BUT - they are highly aggressive and should be kept in a larger than what you have set up.


I have a close friend who works at a pet shop and said he is able to get a large variety of African Cichlids. I was actually hoping someone could recommend a few that would be suitable for my 55. Like maybe a list of what would work best in your opinion.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

There are lots that will work, just may not work together. We need a starting point, pick 1 or 2 species that you like and we can help you there. Do you only want one species, or more?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out This link to the 55G cookie cutter setup in the C-F Library. Scroll down to the Malawi suggestions to get some ideas for tank mates. These lists are not cut in stone so definitely ask for specific advice if you are considering the examples.


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd prefer more than one species but honestly I don't really know where to start


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

SeshSupply said:


> I'd prefer more than one species but honestly I don't really know where to start


Look through the profile section and find a fish or two that you really like. Then people can help decide on works together.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Think in terms of 3 species. What fish did you like so much that you decided to choose mbuna?


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

I really like the Yellow Labs and I'm taking a look at the species profiles right now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK here is a stock plan for beginners:
1m:4f yellow labs
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusties)
1m:4f Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue or Jalo Reef (formerly called Cynotilapia afra)


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow I really like the lodotropheus sprengerae, I'm definitely gonna go with the yellow labs n the rusties! What would be another good one to switch out for the Jalo Reef?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

SeshSupply said:


> Wow I really like the lodotropheus sprengerae, I'm definitely gonna go with the yellow labs n the rusties! What would be another good one to switch out for the Jalo Reef?


You have yellow and Purple--- How about either Blue or White== Socolofi for blue, albino Socolofi for white.


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

That sounds great to me! I truly appreciate all the time you guys took to help me, I'm forever grateful


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

SeshSupply said:


> That sounds great to me! I truly appreciate all the time you guys took to help me, I'm forever grateful


You are welcome. I am a poor fish keeper, and will take any monetary tips to support my hobby. :lol:

PS---JK


----------



## SeshSupply (Feb 8, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> SeshSupply said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great to me! I truly appreciate all the time you guys took to help me, I'm forever grateful
> ...


Haha you don't seem like a poor fish keeper to me!


----------

